# Hans Jost



## lilguy43uk (Apr 17, 2007)

Can anyone shed any light on this vessel please? I'm not even sure it was a fishing vessel.

The vessel is the Hans Jost. It sank after striking a mine outside Newcastle on (or very close to) 5 May 1919. Most or all of the crew were lost. I believe that the ship was a German vessel seized at the start of WWI in a British port. Any information concerning the vessel, owners, cargo, destination, etc. would be most welcome.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Info here

http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/190100


----------



## lilguy43uk (Apr 17, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks Gydnia


----------

